# New Strikers DOC



## Futbolgolden (Jun 8, 2019)

We have a new DOC/Coach. Reports are preliminary but it's exciting news. Seems as though the nations top 06 team has suffered a huge loss.  Welcome to the club!


----------



## JPS (Jun 8, 2019)

Futbolgolden said:


> We have a new DOC/Coach. Reports are preliminary but it's exciting news. Seems as though the nations top 06 team has suffered a huge loss.  Welcome to the club!


Who’s leaving ?


----------



## SOCCerJunKIE (Jun 9, 2019)

TFA 06s coach willie is officially out and is in fact joining strikers. 
What does that mean for the players ? Does anyone know why he made the move?


----------



## bigkick (Jun 9, 2019)

DZ and WD swapped places.  Coaches musical chairs.


----------



## StrikerOC (Jun 10, 2019)

Futbolgolden said:


> We have a new DOC/Coach. Reports are preliminary but it's exciting news. Seems as though the nations top 06 team has suffered a huge loss.  Welcome to the club!


Its confirmed and has been in the works for a while, Strikers came up in a big way with this hire


----------



## Box2Box (Jun 10, 2019)

Futbolgolden said:


> We have a new DOC/Coach. Reports are preliminary but it's exciting news. Seems as though the nations top 06 team has suffered a huge loss.  Welcome to the club!


Is this for strikers oc or strikers Irvine ?


----------



## Eagle33 (Jun 10, 2019)

Box2Box said:


> Is this for strikers oc or strikers Irvine ?


Strikers OC? No more...


----------



## bigkick (Jun 10, 2019)

Eagle33 said:


> Strikers OC? No more...


how so?


----------



## timbuck (Jun 10, 2019)

I think Strikers OC is Strikers Irvine now.

The OC Strikers that merged with Eclipse years ago is gone.  They died a year or 2 ago. Their main coaches left for Slammers and there wasn't much left after the dust settled.

Mission Viejo Strikers is now part of OC Surf.  OC Surf Mission Viejo.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jun 10, 2019)

timbuck said:


> I think Strikers OC is Strikers Irvine now.
> 
> The OC Strikers that merged with Eclipse years ago is gone.  They died a year or 2 ago. Their main coaches left for Slammers and there wasn't much left after the dust settled.
> 
> Mission Viejo Strikers is now part of OC Surf.  OC Surf Mission Viejo.


Actually most of Strikers OC ECNL teams are now part of Strikers FC North. Other teams disbanded or went to Blues along with remaining Strikers OC coaches.


----------



## JPS (Jun 10, 2019)

SOCCerJunKIE said:


> TFA 06s coach willie is officially out and is in fact joining strikers.
> What does that mean for the players ? Does anyone know why he made the move?


Why would he go down to SD division? He won't get any recognition for beating up on Nomads, Arsenal, Albion, etc....?


----------



## Futbolgolden (Jun 11, 2019)

JPS said:


> Why would he go down to SD division? He won't get any recognition for beating up on Nomads, Arsenal, Albion, etc....?


More than likely monetary reasons. Rumour is it that he didnt receive the compensation he desired thus made the decision to leave. Only time will tell what effect positive or negative this will have on both the Strikers and TFA.


----------



## El Clasico (Jun 11, 2019)

It's always about the $$$$
Whether it's a coach moving or a club selling out to another club, they will tell their members (players and families) that it is about a pathways, synergies or some other bullsh*t, but the absolute bottom line truth is it is just about money.
Why is that still not so obvious to so many?


----------



## RedDevilDad (Jun 11, 2019)

El Clasico said:


> It's always about the $$$$


I also do my job for money.


----------



## Chizl (Jun 11, 2019)

RedDevilDad said:


> I also do my job for money.


I might change my job for more money


----------



## Emilio Castro (Jun 11, 2019)

Good for Willy and TFA. 
Willy was getting tired of TFA and vice-versa. That is the reason why TFA 05 decreased its level during the season. lack of interest from willy. 
it's sad to see more than half from our team trying out anywhere. It is interesting to see how PW will keep up with the 05 team.


----------



## OCsoccerdad7777 (Jun 11, 2019)

Emilio Castro said:


> Good for Willy and TFA.
> Willy was getting tired of TFA and vice-versa. That is the reason why TFA 05 decreased its level during the season. lack of interest from willy.
> it's sad to see more than half from our team trying out anywhere. It is interesting to see how PW will keep up with the 05


Are those parents iffy on new coach?


----------



## StrikerOC (Jun 12, 2019)

timbuck said:


> I think Strikers OC is Strikers Irvine now.
> 
> The OC Strikers that merged with Eclipse years ago is gone.  They died a year or 2 ago. Their main coaches left for Slammers and there wasn't much left after the dust settled.
> 
> ...


----------



## StrikerOC (Jun 12, 2019)

OCsoccerdad7777 said:


> Are those parents iffy on new coach?


No, honestly we couldn't be more excited. Anytime your club adds quality coaching its a good thing for everyone at the club IMO


----------



## Wez (Jun 12, 2019)

StrikerOC said:


> No, honestly we couldn't be more excited. Anytime your club adds quality coaching its a good thing for everyone at the club IMO


Good stuff, he seems like a great guy and gets good results.


----------



## SOCCerJunKIE (Jun 12, 2019)

According to TFA parents and some LAFC parents , WD was not happy with PW and his antics and behavior on and off the field. WD was seen in both LAFC and LAG offices having meetings but chose Strikers FC . WD was the face of the TFA and losing him has been a big blow to PW (reports have him crying shedding tears at the meeting when talking about losing WD) He has had the 05s ranked in the top 25 on top drawer as high as #5, we all know about his 06s they have been #1 and he was taking over the 07s which he lead to the finals of Man City. 
Strikers are the winners in my opinion on the musical chair movement of coaches and who here wouldn't move jobs if they offered you more money at another location? Maybe PW should of thought about compensating his most valuable asset instead of losing him to another academy. But with any story or lie or chatter the only two that know the truth are PW and WD .... lets wait and see what else happens in the up coming weeks.. Who is PW gonna get as a coach for the 06s? if its someone they don't like who stays and who leaves? LAFC recruiting machine will be at full force now trying to dismantle the team that has stopped them over the years... Can LAG pull off yet again another team from PW and rebuild an age group that is clearly one of the worst within their club? Who follows WD to Strikers????


----------



## StrikerOC (Jun 14, 2019)

Box2Box said:


> Is this for strikers oc or strikers Irvine ?


Strikers Irvine is now Strikers FC. Its the same headquarters for the DA but just renamed Strikers FC.


----------



## jpeter (Jun 14, 2019)

StrikerOC said:


> Strikers Irvine is now Strikers FC. Its the same headquarters for the DA but just renamed Strikers FC.


So what changed?  Irvine chapter has always controlled DA.   

Not signally out Strikers but IMO one of the flaws or somecomings of the affliated system has been is that one chapter or branch makes almost all the decisions on the higher level teams and many kids, teams, coaches have no chance or say in the matter what so ever. 

The affliated sports the da,  ecnl or whatever logo but how often do  any of those ... North, South, etc players or coaches end up or even get a try out or are included in the process. Almost like it's just lip service.  Like to see more sharing or cooperation among affiliated as related to the parent club.


----------



## StrikerOC (Jun 14, 2019)

jpeter said:


> So what changed?  Irvine chapter has always controlled DA.
> 
> Not signally out Strikers but IMO one of the flaws or somecomings of the affliated system has been is that one chapter or branch makes almost all the decisions on the higher level teams and many kids, teams, coaches have no chance or say in the matter what so ever.
> 
> The affliated sports the da,  ecnl or whatever logo but how often do  any of those ... North, South, etc players or coaches end up or even get a try out or are included in the process. Almost like it's just lip service.  Like to see more sharing or cooperation among affiliated as related to the parent club.


Well I believe just the name changed. In terms of the structure of the club, it appears to remain the same. I'm not entirely sure what the problem of having one "location" be the headquarters for higher level play (DA)? It's not like the people at Strikers North or South are unaware that they are not in charge of the Strikers DA. I know Strikers FC has brought coaches over from over Striker Affiliates to coach DA.

As far as players go, most of the Strikers academy players come from affiliates so it appears there isn't a lot of disconnect.


----------



## JPS (Jun 14, 2019)

StrikerOC said:


> Well I believe just the name changed. In terms of the structure of the club, it appears to remain the same. I'm not entirely sure what the problem of having one "location" be the headquarters for higher level play (DA)? It's not like the people at Strikers North or South are unaware that they are not in charge of the Strikers DA. I know Strikers FC has brought coaches over from over Striker Affiliates to coach DA.
> 
> As far as players go, most of the Strikers academy players come from affiliates so it appears there isn't a lot of disconnect.


 There is absolutely no relationship between different strikers clubs. It is strictly the strikers logo and name that they are using for a fee being paid to the Irvine Strikers. No legal or any other significant affiliation exists among them.


----------



## StrikerOC (Jun 14, 2019)

JPS said:


> There is absolutely no relationship between different strikers clubs. It is strictly the strikers logo and name that they are using for a fee being paid to the Irvine Strikers. No legal or any other significant affiliation exists among them.


Ok, so what? I guess I’m having a hard time understanding what you’re actually arguing about? What is it with the way they are structured that bothers you so much?


----------



## JPS (Jun 14, 2019)

Not arguing. Just correcting the previous post about "Branches & Chapters". Just look at MV Strikers, how they easily changed their name to "OC Surf- MV". It wasn't a divorce of a Branch or Chapter, it was just a name change.


----------



## SoccerGeek (Jun 14, 2019)

Lets see if Wille will have the same success at strikers. Keep in mine that the talent he had at tfa is by far better then the talent at strikers. TFA is a fully funded program that gets the best hispanic talent. Now he is going to coach OC players who play soccer not futbol! Lol


How come Wille was recruited by galaxy or lafc. Maybe because he is basura!!!!! Words he uses to describe players.


----------



## lafalafa (Jun 15, 2019)

Who was the last DOC? Can't recall them having one for a number of years.

Strikers Irvine always seems have some outstanding younger teams but once the get to DA olders not so much and can't  remember last time any of the u18 teams even make the playoffs.  u16/17 every once in a while  like this year they make the playoffs but never get a whiff or close to the championships in any of age groups so they have some disconnect at the older groups.

Some of the older affliates do very well but those players and coaches don't seem to get included or want to in DA system.  Like @JPS says far as I know there is no sharing or relationship besides renting a name/jesery among the affliates and parent club which is unfortunate IMO because they could put together great olders teams if only the could find a way to coordinate & cooperate and share a common style of plan & training among teams so players could easily move around of needed.


----------



## StrikerOC (Jun 16, 2019)

lafalafa said:


> Who was the last DOC? Can't recall them having one for a number of years.
> 
> Strikers Irvine always seems have some outstanding younger teams but once the get to DA olders not so much and can't  remember last time any of the u18 teams even make the playoffs.  u16/17 every once in a while  like this year they make the playoffs but never get a whiff or close to the championships in any of age groups so they have some disconnect at the older groups.
> 
> Some of the older affliates do very well but those players and coaches don't seem to get included or want to in DA system.  Like @JPS says far as I know there is no sharing or relationship besides renting a name/jesery among the affliates and parent club which is unfortunate IMO because they could put together great olders teams if only the could find a way to coordinate & cooperate and share a common style of plan & training among teams so players could easily move around of needed.


Well I'm bias because my son plays for their younger squad. I agree that the youngers are always good, I'm not sure where the results turn for the older DA because I haven't gone through that yet. I do think there is a misconception where Strikers get their older DA from. Lots of them do come from Striker affiliates, not all of them are from the irvine chapter.

Roy is the DOC and I believe WD will be working together with him. As far as talent goes it is different from year to year For example, the TFA team in my sons age group is weak and con't compete with the top 5 teams in that age but the next year down are dominate. Youth soccer is all over the place in terms of club consistency.


----------



## Legit_play (Jun 29, 2019)

SoccerGeek said:


> Lets see if Wille will have the same success at strikers. Keep in mine that the talent he had at tfa is by far better then the talent at strikers. TFA is a fully funded program that gets the best hispanic talent. Now he is going to coach OC players who play soccer not futbol! Lol
> 
> 
> How come Wille was recruited by galaxy or lafc. Maybe because he is basura!!!!! Words he uses to describe players.


I believe he'll have some success there considering he'll be bringing his talents to the southern section where the talent isn't quite as as per @SoccerGeek suggested. It probably is Strikers hope that he'll be able to get them over that huge hill that has kept them from capturing that elusive championship title their 06 squad has been seeking to obtain but, seem to always let slip away...Showcase, League, Man City... If he can reach the finals against his old team, he'll at least have an advantage as to how to match up to them...maybe


----------



## Legit_play (Jun 29, 2019)

SOCCerJunKIE said:


> According to TFA parents and some LAFC parents , WD was not happy with PW and his antics and behavior on and off the field. WD was seen in both LAFC and LAG offices having meetings but chose Strikers FC . WD was the face of the TFA and losing him has been a big blow to PW (reports have him crying shedding tears at the meeting when talking about losing WD) He has had the 05s ranked in the top 25 on top drawer as high as #5, we all know about his 06s they have been #1 and he was taking over the 07s which he lead to the finals of Man City.
> Strikers are the winners in my opinion on the musical chair movement of coaches and who here wouldn't move jobs if they offered you more money at another location? Maybe PW should of thought about compensating his most valuable asset instead of losing him to another academy. But with any story or lie or chatter the only two that know the truth are PW and WD .... lets wait and see what else happens in the up coming weeks.. Who is PW gonna get as a coach for the 06s? if its someone they don't like who stays and who leaves? LAFC recruiting machine will be at full force now trying to dismantle the team that has stopped them over the years... Can LAG pull off yet again another team from PW and rebuild an age group that is clearly one of the worst within their club? Who follows WD to Strikers????


Looks more like WD is still doing more for TFA by leaving... Things were getting a little stagnant there and a change will probably benefit both parties. Who follows WD ? Probably the ones who get cut. Team moving to Galaxy... As bad as they have performed in this division, not likely. With the new Captain at the TFA helm, MG  inherits the #1 Team in the Nation with the 06 squad and with his contacts can fill holes that may need filling with up to or better than par talent. Believe it or not TFA 06 may have just upped the ante in their division. Everyone knew PW wasn't gonna just sit there and do nothing because unexpected incentives are a great motivator...


----------



## 3leches (Jul 1, 2019)

MG inherits the # 1 Team in the nation but is he a good enough coach to keep them there ? My friends at Pats think he will do more harm than good at TFA.


----------



## Purabarca (Jul 1, 2019)

3leches said:


> MG inherits the # 1 Team in the nation but is he a good enough coach to keep them there ? My friends at Pats think he will do more harm than good at TFA.


Sorry for asking, but is MG mentioned to take over TFA 06 once part of Chivas USA organization, Pats coach, Legends coach, recently Pats coach???

Inquiring minds want to know  .......

If it's the same MG I'm thinking it is, TFA should be fine, if NOT better with change IMO.......


----------



## 3leches (Jul 1, 2019)

Purabarca said:


> Sorry for asking, but is MG mentioned to take over TFA 06 once part of Chivas USA organization, Pats coach, Legends coach, recently
> 
> Pats coach???
> 
> ...


It's not MGomez


----------



## Purabarca (Jul 1, 2019)

3leches said:


> It's not MGomez


Thank You


----------



## SOCCerJunKIE (Jul 6, 2019)

Mario Gonzalez will be under lots of pressure to maintain a team that is constantly being recruited by LAFC and LAG... I also hear from my friends at Pats that he is a hot head on the sideline and can more of a negative than a positive.... PW was desperate to find anyone with a B license to coach this team ....


----------



## OCsoccerdad7777 (Jul 6, 2019)

Same guy who was supposed to be Intersocal Director?

http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/inter-socal-fc-tryouts-all-ages.16965/


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jul 6, 2019)

OCsoccerdad7777 said:


> Same guy who was supposed to be Intersocal Director?
> 
> http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/inter-socal-fc-tryouts-all-ages.16965/


Big level change from UFC (can’t shed who they are) to clubs mentioned. Amazing how much coaching talent, and local so cal coaching staples, have gone down through that club. Real shame


----------



## jpeter (Jul 6, 2019)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Big level change from UFC (can’t shed who they are) to clubs mentioned. Amazing how much coaching talent, and local so cal coaching staples, have gone down through that club. Real shame


The GPS  deal didn't work out for them I guess, morphing into the InterSocal concept was interesting but now that MG and Chili ( Spain) are gone wonder how things might work out for them?

The dual directors: WD & RC for Strikers is interesting, I guess one is going to focus more on the youngers and the other olders but anybody with more info please chime in.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jul 6, 2019)

jpeter said:


> The GPS  deal didn't work out for them I guess, morphing into the InterSocal concept was interesting but now that MG and Chili ( Spain) are gone wonder how things might work out for them?
> 
> The dual directors: WD & RC for Strikers is interesting, I guess one is going to focus more on the youngers and the other olders but anybody with more info please chime in.


Previous thread on here with people still there. Issues they had/have go back way before GPS. Hell Even Jay Berhalter started there


----------



## Advantage (Jul 6, 2019)

3leches said:


> MG inherits the # 1 Team in the nation but is he a good enough coach to keep them there ? My friends at Pats think he will do more harm than good at TFA.


Which friends??
the ones that wouldnt make it on his team??


----------



## 3leches (Jul 6, 2019)

Quite  a few share the same experience with him. It’s not always about making the team or not . 
Btw the kid made his old pats team and was one of his favorites if that makes the experience more valid.
I have three kids in soccer and a lot of opinions about coaches.


----------



## Legit_play (Sep 23, 2019)

3leches said:


> MG inherits the # 1 Team in the nation but is he a good enough coach to keep them there ? My friends at Pats think he will do more harm than good at TFA.


He must be doing something right...the core has remained there and the squad has picked up quality players...note...they have recorded wins against both MLS squads to start the season...note2... not one player from his old squad followed him.


----------



## Legit_play (Nov 4, 2019)

Match 4 TFA vs Strikers  (West Regional Showcase 2019) 
This is the 1st match where TFA had to face their former Head Coach and as to be expected the match was played extremely tight. It was also the last of 4 matches for both squads and it showed. It took on that "Whoever makes the 1st mistake" vibe and that was exactly how it played out. Although I would have to give the advantage to TFA via scoring chances, the Strikers were out to help prove a point for their new coach. The deciding play was early in the 2nd half when the right back took a run down the touch receiving a wall pass and centering a pass just outside the penalty area where the left forward met the ball with his head right into the back of the net. Final Score TFA 1-0 Strikers (TFA 1-0 WD)


----------

